# Sim City 4 Install Problems



## Nate43 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, my problem is, that I insert the game into the CD/DVD drive on my laptop, it is recognized, and looks like it is going to autorun and bring the install process up. This does not happen. I went in and changed the compatibility options for the game. I have tried Windows 95, and 98/ME. This brings up the menu for the game, but when I click install it gives me the error "This program was not prepared for this project." Windows NT SP5, and Windows 2000 don't work at all. Same issue as before, where nothing happens at all. Any ideas guys? Thanks in advance.


----------

